

RSense - Emacs, Vim, etc. code completion for Ruby - gleb
http://cx4a.org/software/rsense/index.html

======
jrockway
It's written in Java!?

~~~
morrita
Right. And it uses jruby for parsing.

------
nod
This looks promising! This functionality (and also the other projects on type-
inference, etc linked in the research section) is very much needed. I'll use
it myself, to be sure - but better IDE-related Ruby code analysis will be a
great help in easing the complaints of the "religion of static typing" folks.

------
cmer
Wow. I'd love to see Textmate support this!

------
labria
As a friend of mine put it: "OMG! Code completion!!!" =)

